

Getting a Job Abroad - dcole2929

So I am a fourth year CS major in a 5 year program with mandatory coops/internships. I've already done a 6 month coop at Oracle doing mostly web dev, with a little bit of back end work in java. And I really want to get an internship abroad but I have no idea how to go about this and my school's advisers have been less than helpful. Any advice or tips on ways to start my search or companies to look into? I have passable German ability but am not too picky on location. I was looking into places like London, New Zealand and Australia as well. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks
======
obayesshelton
It might be worth writing a letter/email to some different companies in
different countries explaining your situation and what you want to do aslong
with your cv and experience.

It also might be worth getting a decent website setup and writing some blog
posts telling people what you want to do.

Depending what language you use it might be a good idea to check out the local
user group for that city and ask a few members if they know of any good
companies who are hiring etc.

Also depending where you are originally. For instance it might help if you are
from Europe you might not need a visa for any other European countries.

